# Pop up Trailer?



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello friends!

We are considering buying a used pop up trailer, it is about 2 hrs away so my parents are going to check it out for us... 

I can't camp because of my bad (botched surgery years ago) and a bad knee. Besides, camping seems like a lot of work. LOL Anywho, now that the kids are older my husband is taking them camping more often and I am missing out on some serious memory making! Anywho, I am wondering if it would be worth it to buy a pop up, how difficult it would be to camp with Tillie in tow ... I fear ticks, sticks, dirt, burrs, bugs, and continuous dirt.... ya, I don't think camping is for me. or miss Tillie. LOL

What are your experiences with CAMPING (not RVing ~ which I would TOTALLY prefer, but totally can NOT afford!) with your havs...???


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

When my boys were young we used to go camping every summer in our pop-up tent trailer. It was fantastic fun! Nicer than a tent but not as bulky or expensive as an RV. We had a golden retriever and a GSD at that time and both of them went camping with us. We camped up/down the CA coastline. My favorite campground was Refugio State Beach...just beautiful. I liked the pop-up because I could take the boys on my own and set it up/take it down by myself. It was easy to tow with my (back then) Volvo wagon. We kept the floor swept out each day and did a thorough cleaning of the trailer after every trip. It's not that hard! I did find it handy to have a whisk broom on hand (those short hand-size brooms) to brush off the beds and seating as needed.

Pepper's in a short coat so taking him camping would not be as much trouble as a Hav in full coat. Just be sure to brush her out before bed every night.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't have any experience camper with Troop dog. BUT I'm pretty sure you own your fair stock of doggie shampoo. Dirt comes out, remember? Besides, she sits so nice for you when grooming. :biggrin1:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> Anywho, I am wondering if it would be worth it to buy a pop up, how difficult it would be to camp with Tillie in tow ... I fear ticks, sticks, dirt, burrs, bugs, and continuous dirt.... ya, I don't think camping is for me. or miss Tillie. LOL


Sorry I'm no help but I'm with you... no ticks, sticks, dirt, burrs etc... for me! My idea of camping is getting a hotel room. ound:



TilliesMom said:


> What are your experiences with CAMPING (not RVing ~ which I would TOTALLY prefer, but totally can NOT afford!) with your havs...???


Here are my questions concerns; Where do I pee?, Where do I shower? Some people love camping, wish I did. I love to hike but like being back in a real bed with plumbing at the end of the day.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

There are so many great ways to camp and fun parks to visit....we sometimes get a cabin, sometimes just stay in the back of the truck (with a cushy liner and canopy) Ozzie totally loves the beach and walking trails. He also loves to meet all the different people in the parks. I would love a pop-up trailer! A friend just bought a used on and is doing a complete reno on it, maybe with hardwood floors! I would say go for it...you can't do life over again....have some adventures    Oh....remember to post the pics!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Oops...forgot to add: all the parks we have stayed at had fine facilities with showers. Just make sure to pack some flip flops in case the floor isn't super clean  Also, if Ozzie gets dirty or sandy I just rinse and let him dry then brush...everything seems to come right out just fine


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

gertchie said:


> Oops...forgot to add: *all the parks we have stayed at had fine facilities with showers. Just make sure to pack some flip flops in case the floor isn't super clean * Also, if Ozzie gets dirty or sandy I just rinse and let him dry then brush...everything seems to come right out just fine


Oh yeah, we always stayed at campgrounds with flushing toilets and hot showers. Flip flops or water shoes were a must for the shower rooms. Primitive camping is something I haven't done since I was a little girl. Sadly, nowadays my aching bones require a cabin with real beds and indoor plumbing at the very least.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We have a Coleman tent trailer that we LOVE. Granted we haven't used it that much lately but it truly has all the comforts of home. Stowed in the garage it is 19 ft long. Opened up at the campgrounds it is 29 ft long with two king beds, a pullout dinette, sink, two burner stove, storage areas, seating areas and even, yes, a bathroom! Yep, it has a toilet and shower. We don't actually use them because we prefer to use the bathrooms at the campgrounds. We stay at KOA's because we've found they are usually nice, the bathrooms and showers are clean and there is always hot water. Our pop up can connect to campground water and electric so we are all set! It's sort of like tent camping but much more comfortable, with more amenities. I think you would like it. We take all three of our girls with us. They love it. Just be sure to invest in a pair of shower shoes (Even though the showers we've encountered are very clean, we still use shower shoes). Find campgrounds with grassy areas for Tillie. We've never yet come home with any creepy crawllies on the girls.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome thank you everyone for your input! Especially Susan! That is great that you have a tent trailer!! If we end up getting it, I'll have to pick your brain for some good camp grounds on the Coast!! I am really hoping we can get it. It doesn't have a FULL bathroom, but it does have a sink and toilet. I figure we'd stay at campgrounds with showers anyway!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

gertchie said:


> There are so many great ways to camp and fun parks to visit....we sometimes get a cabin, sometimes just stay in the back of the truck (with a cushy liner and canopy) Ozzie totally loves the beach and walking trails. He also loves to meet all the different people in the parks. I would love a pop-up trailer! A friend just bought a used on and is doing a complete reno on it, maybe with hardwood floors! I would say go for it...you can't do life over again....have some adventures    Oh....remember to post the pics!


THANK YOU for those words!!! Our kids are at the perfect age to really make some memories, I don't want to turn around and have them in college. 
I am so ready to buy it!! It is 2 hrs away from us though... my parents are going to check it out for us on Sunday, assuming it hasn't sold yet... here is the add for it! I've been in touch with the guy lots of times and I am really hoping my stingy, penny pinching husband will let us get it!!

http://chico.craigslist.org/rvs/3011574563.html


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> We are considering buying a used pop up trailer, it is about 2 hrs away so my parents are going to check it out for us...
> 
> ...


 My best friend has a pop up trailer and I love camping in it. Hers has two double sized beds . You might want to get a nice pad to make the mattress better. Hey don't worry about the Dirt that is what camping is all about! It does feel like cleaning house when you get home and have to pop it back up to clean or maybe just every third time my friend takes extra good care of hers. Me I would probably give it a good cleaning at the camp ground. 
When I grew up we had a sail boat my mom always had to do most of the work . I know she enjoyed going to the San Juan Island's but all the preparation is probably harder than a dirty Tillie. eace:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, Susan, I didn't realize they had bathrooms in them! We have one in the garage that we haven't used in *years*. I am afraid to open it. Probably full of mice! That is on the list for this spring/summer, to get that pulled out, opened, checked out....... Ours is fairly small. When the kids were little, rather than walking them to the restroom in the middle of the night, husband would find a brushy/shrubby area and take them behind that. Probably not such a good idea, because then middle son thought it was okay to pull his pants down at the ball park (he was probably 3) when we were at older son's T-ball game, rather than ask to go to the restroom. Not too embarrassing.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Tammy! Any update on the trailer? It looked like it was a pretty good deal but if you didn't get that one I'm sure there are plenty others out there.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

sadly it had too many issues and we decided to not get it, but are on the lookout for one!


----------

